
Blame Cassandra for Everything you Don't Like - ssclafani
http://jots.mypopescu.com/post/1082974003/blame-cassandra-for-everything-you-dont-like
======
spooneybarger
i cant fathom someone getting upset enough by techcrunch being well..
techcrunch to write a blog post no matter how short about it. techcrunch
trades in rumor and gossip. don't want to get sucked in? block the site from
your machine ( works for me ).

------
Julie188
I saw that report. If it was Cassendra's fault than the database would have
been fired, not the VP of engineering. Digg was great, now it's not, AND it's
broken all the time.

~~~
varikin
Not necessarily true. A VP can, and maybe should be, fired for choosing a
technology, like Cassandra (or implementation of using Cassandra) which turns
out to be very problematic.

There is a lot here this is not known, and maybe there is a valid reason for
firing the VP because I chose to "fire" the last database and switch to
Cassendra.

------
BTBurke
Well they do claim "sources" after all. They just don't name their sources or
what they said exactly... does that mean that the conclusions aren't true?

